# International Kenpo Karate Society



## Les (Nov 27, 2004)

Has anyone heard of the International Kenpo Karate Society?

I'm looking for some background info.

Les


----------



## Zoran (Nov 27, 2004)

Funny you should ask the question, I was looking at their site today.
http://www.ikkskenpo.com/

 The organizations is headquartered at the East West Kenpo Karate studio in Las Vegas. The instructor's bio can be found here. 

 Beyond that Les, I've no clue.


----------



## getgoin (Nov 27, 2004)

I used to live in Las Vegas. I went in there one day when I was an orphan. I was talking to him (Robert Jones) about joining. Durring our little talk he asked my if I do anything right now. I said I do Brazillian Jiu Jitsu and Escrima. He said I would have to stop training with them if I wanted to train at his school. I walked out.


----------



## Operator06 (Nov 28, 2004)

Is it for strictly Parker Kenpo students?


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Nov 28, 2004)

Les said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of the International Kenpo Karate Society?
> 
> I'm looking for some background info.
> 
> Les


Les, it's Bob Jones' organization for his new Wu Shen Pai Kenpo system.      He's now claiming foundership of this so called system and wearing a 7th all the sudden.    I think if he keeps going the way it's going he'll be wearing a 10th by New Year's and a 12th by next Easter LOL.

DarK LorD


----------



## kenpo3631 (Nov 28, 2004)

I was going to ask, did he fall out of good graces with the LTKKA or is this a personal adjunct TO the LTKKA? I guess EPAK isn't good enough anymore? :idunno:


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Nov 28, 2004)

kenpo3631 said:
			
		

> I was going to ask, did he fall out of good graces with the LTKKA or is this a personal adjunct TO the LTKKA? I guess EPAK isn't good enough anymore? :idunno:


Yep, he fell out of grace with the LTKKA, in a very substanstial way LOL.     I suppose he thinks he knows the system well enough to change it now (not even close, he thinks he's learned as much as Larry can teach him) so he created his own.    I don't know if he's just being wierd or if he's got some mental problems he hasn't addressed cuz what he's doing certainly isn't normal, his control issues have overcome him.    Sad thing is, he's become all of what he despised in the past.    I don't know where this is taking him but the road of destruction is quite broad.

DarK LorD


----------



## Rick Wade (Nov 29, 2004)

Mr. Jones sounds like an organization hopper.  He personally told me that he was a student of Mr. Mills and that he didn't agree with Mr. Mills and that is why he went with Mr. Tatum.  Now I guess he doesn't agree with Mr. Tatum either.  

V/R
Rick


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 2, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Mr. Jones sounds like an organization hopper. He personally told me that he was a student of Mr. Mills and that he didn't agree with Mr. Mills and that is why he went with Mr. Tatum. Now I guess he doesn't agree with Mr. Tatum either.
> 
> V/R
> Rick


 LOL His history is much lonnnnnnnnger than that......:toilclaw: but the same ending results.

 %-}


----------



## tmonis (Dec 2, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Yep, he fell out of grace with the LTKKA, in a very substanstial way LOL. I suppose he thinks he knows the system well enough to change it now (not even close, he thinks he's learned as much as Larry can teach him) so he created his own. I don't know if he's just being wierd or if he's got some mental problems he hasn't addressed cuz what he's doing certainly isn't normal, his control issues have overcome him. Sad thing is, he's become all of what he despised in the past. I don't know where this is taking him but the road of destruction is quite broad.
> 
> DarK LorD


Sounds like Mr. Jones is caught up in Ego and Greed.


----------



## getgoin (Dec 2, 2004)

tmonis said:
			
		

> Sounds like Mr. Jones is caught up in Ego and Greed.


It's gotta be ego, with that university teaching going to his head, he probably thinks he's smarter than everyone else. Besides he doesn't have enough students for it to be greed.


----------



## Les (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who was able to provide information.

Also, special thanks to those who emailed or private messaged me with more detailed background.

Everyones help is greatly appreciated.

Les


----------

